# What kind of Insulation is this?



## locknload (Jan 12, 2012)

I have attached some images of insulation found in my basement between the floor joists. I tried to get a brand name in a picture on one of the batts. Has anyone ever seen this before. Does it contain asbestos? I would like to remove it someday and spray foam the voids however I want to know if it contain asbestos. Let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures look a bit like rockwool but it is tough to tell on my phone.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but I'd agree that it looks like rockwool / mineral wool. There were a few brands that used Asbestos, but most did not.

Does it look more or less like this:?











Also, what does the stamp on the vapor barrier in the 1st picture say? Any dates on it?


----------



## locknload (Jan 12, 2012)

It says Kims... every piece I grabbed had been cut but it does say kimberly clark corporation. It does not look like mineral wool like shown in the picture you attached unless it breaks down over years and turns into paper/dust. Paper/dust is about all that is left of the insulation that is in between my floor joists. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

It's Kimsul insulation from the 30's and 40's. It does NOT have asbestos in it. It's made from crepe and asphalt of all things. If you're going to remove it wear a dust mask.


----------



## locknload (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a relief. The house was built in 1953 so it makes sense. I have to get rid of this stuff because it isn't doing much. Thanks for your help!


----------

